# Need help identifying this bicycle



## popmachines (Dec 22, 2019)

I need help identifying the make and model of this bicycle. The head badge is missing. So I need a head badge also. E-mail to popmachines@hotmail.com or  call (419) 566-8401


----------



## Brian R. (Dec 22, 2019)

It has a distinctive chainring, so someone here should recognize it.


----------



## hoofhearted (Dec 22, 2019)

View attachment 1113133



View attachment 1113135

[/QUOTE]



@popmachines

*Your machine appears to have larger than 1-inch o.d. main tubing.
Could be it really has very-narrow rear stays.  I love a decent illusion.  I do.

Can you measure the o.d. of the main tubes ?

And, for your consideration .. see foto below, please ……...*

….. patric


----------



## stezell (Dec 22, 2019)

Brian R. said:


> It has a distinctive chainring, so someone here should recognize it.



If I'm not mistaken Brant had the pedals to match. (sunburst)
Sean


----------



## dmk441 (Dec 22, 2019)

Patric, Is the bike above potentially a 1901 Hawthorne? Here's some similar correspondence on the chainrings.









						Sold - Early Mens Chainring and Bayonet Crank | Archive (sold)
					

Complete with hardware, unknown brand unit. As found, Looks very solid with corrosion.  Reminds me of sun rays or fire wheel.  $75 shipped USA lower 48 from Milwaukee  Cash, MO, PayPal friends.




					thecabe.com


----------



## dmk441 (Dec 22, 2019)

Image of the Hawthorne in the link above.


----------



## hoofhearted (Dec 22, 2019)

dmk441 said:


> Patric, Is the bike above potentially a 1901 Hawthorne? Here's some similar correspondence on the chainrings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Dave … the specimen you refer to is a 1901 Hawthorne 
owned by CABER @Wheeled Relics .

The @popmachines specimen is potentially a Hawthorne .. 
but I cannot associate an appropriate badge for it as
the machine gives me the impression that it has fatter 
main tubes than the 1901 model of Wheeled Relics ...
and may be an earlier / later model -- wanting an altogether
different badge than the ''building'' version.  Sorry for the run-on sentence.

He indicated in one of his threads that he realized it was 
a 1901 model … as some part(s), inside the crankcase, had 
a 1901 stamping.  This machine features 1-inch o.d. main
tubes .. and lubrication ports atop the crankcase.  Am not
sure if his 6-flame ring is fitted with a Westfield ''double-d'' 
crank feature … or a crank, drive-pin to engage the ring.

This machine (Wheeled Relics) carries the Hawthorne-
Building badge … see below.

If I am not mistaken … his frame also has no pinch-assembly 
at the seat-post cluster.  Both machines appear to utilize the 
same type of rear axel-adjustment technology.

….. patric




*


----------



## dmk441 (Dec 26, 2019)

So, reading other threads on this same bike, we're looking for a badge that has vertical holes with 2" spacing? I thought this badge below was interesting, but believe the vertical holes might've been added.


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 27, 2019)

Love the toe clips! Pretty amazing!!!


----------



## popmachines (Dec 28, 2019)

2" vertical hole spacing is what i need.


----------

